# LGB: Part needed - part of the trucks assembly



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

Any chance anyone know where I could purchase a small part to restore my trucks to the factory design ? When I bought this one, (unbeknownst to me) someone had ground off the factory 'button' which helps to center and ensure that the knuckle couple does not sway from side to side and also keeps the knuckle attachment centered. After the previous owner ground or filed it away, they installed poor quality knuckle couplers too.


I know everyone has a preference for knuckle couplers, and I just prefer the LGB knuckle coupler (German made). I have bought around 20 or 30 of the German made units over the last few months from eBay and really like the look and how they work.


The passenger coach is otherwise pretty good - here's is a pic of the part that I am trying to find a source for: It is the piece #24


Thank You,Brett


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have cut the button of all of my LGB trucks when I added other couplers. Later, I have used the LGB knuckles on some these with out any problems. 

I don't think that you will have any problems.

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Most folks have to remove that button when they fit other couplers to LGB equipment. Otherwise the replacement coupler will extend too far. Oddly, the shank to the Kadee 831 coupler pocket has a depression for the button, but it will also extend too far if it is mounted with the button in place. 

I just replaced the rear coupler on the LGB Uintah 2-6-6-2 with a Kadee 831 this past week. Even with the button removed, the LGB drawbar shank has a double flange that will keep its own couplers centered. The button is more like "belt & suspenders" type back-up. The LGB knuckles also should have a centering spring for the coupler head. You should be fine even without the button. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Brett... I, too agree with the above statements. 

I've cut the "button" off on all my talgos and installed Kadees or gone back to original LGB knuckles with out any "twisting" problems.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Merlin83 on 17 Feb 2012 05:24 PM 
Hello,

When I bought this one, (unbeknownst to me) someone had ground off the factory 'button' 
Thank You,Brett






Perhaps the major issue here is that the previous owner did not have the honesty and courtesy of telling Brett (before the sale was completed) that the buttons had been cut off.

While I do not disagree that the coupler can work without the button, IMHO cutting the button off or otherwise modifying the truck significantly reduces the value of the LGB product as it no longer is in the condition LGB manufactured it and intended it to be. If I bought such an item on eBay (without mention of the damage) I would leave strong negative feedback for the seller unless I was offered a full refund (including shipping both ways) or a partial refund of the bid price.

Cutting the button or adding new mounting holes for Kadees etc. may be insignificant to some but they should be aware that to someone who takes pride in keeping his LGB (and other brand) trains in factory original condition may quickly lose any interest in buying such an owner modified product.

Its like weathering - to some it may enhance the value of a product but to others it may destroy it. When it comes to buying and selling - it is the high bidder who determines what the actual value is and he is entitled to full disclosure of what the owner may have done with the item being sold - unless the seller clearly states otherwise.

Like Brett, I also think the LGB Knuckle (and Hook & Loop) Couplers are the best (most dependable) couplers available.

Jerry


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Brett:

Cotnact Train-Li-USA and they can get this part for you. (508-529166). Refer to part # 30590--E008


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Axel 
your missing part of your number. all you have is 9 numbers


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

508-529-9166 is the number!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

508-529-9166 is Train-Li's phone number the part number is # 30590--E008. 

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was reminded of this topic yesterday when I bought some USA F3 Warbonnets from a local dealer - supposedly new in box. The locos did not show any evidence of wear and the gear noise (which quieted down with running) confirmed to me that if run they had been run very little (possibly in a store display).

On one of the USA F3A's (so far) it turned out that some idiot had cut the button off the coupler mounts and there is not IMHO enough mounting surface left for secure mounting of LGB knuckle or hook and loop couplers.

Why is that person an idiot? Because the dealer represented the locos as new and by no definition can a loco with a damaged (cut) coupler mount be described as new. 

I am sure that the dealer will reimburse my cost for buying new coupler mounts from USAT but it is a hassle I should not have to deal with and leaves doubt regarding other items I might consider buying from the dealer - all because someone cut the buttons off.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought I was done with this topic but this morning while I was half asleep and running my "sleep train" I heard something (a click or whatever) that did not sound right. A minute later I heard a crash and rushed to shut the train off.

The LGB Knuckle Coupler on the rear of the USA F3 had pulled free from the F3 releasing the two trailing Aristo Streamliners. The F3 then circled around and crashed into the Observation Car from the rear. Since I had fortunately heard the crash the loco did not spend up to 1/2 hour with its wheels spinning possibly causing damage to the drive units, the track or something else.

The crash was the direct result of someone having cut the button off of the coupler tongue. While this sounds strange it is true. I had forgotten that the button serves a significant purpose - more important on some cars and locos than on others.

In this case someone had followed the USA instructions and cut the button off to install the USA knuckle coupler but I had preferred to install an LGB Knuckle Coupler but without the button, the coupler mount screw threads were too weak and the LGB coupler pulled free from the mount.

The difference is that with an appropriate coupler (LGB knuckle or hook & loop or USA hook & loop) the button fits a recess in the coupler which enables the button to contribute to the strength of the coupler's attachment to the loco. Because of the pivoting of the USA F3 coupler mount, the mount itself was too thin to provide a strong enough mount for the coupler (too few threads when partially stripped to securely hold the coupler).

If the button had not been cut off, I am confident that the LGB coupler would never have come loose.

In this case the dealer should have never installed the USA knuckle coupler but instead left it to me (the eventual buyer) to decide if I did or did not wish to cut the buttons off any of the couplers.

We went to the NW Arkansas Train Show this weekend and came home with a few old LGB DSP & PRR coaches. I was lucky in that only one button had been cut off of any of the couplers.

Jerry


----------

